# Do you think this guy is jerking me around?



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

So I have been messaging this guy for a while. His profile is pretty empty so I do not know too much about him, other than that he claims to be an introvert. Looks kind of cute. A bit too young (26) but I thought maybe this could help me get used to dating again and socializing in general (especially with Americans since I haven't really dated in my home country much at all). Maybe make out with him if he's cute in person too and if I'm really feeling it, bang him since I haven't gotten laid in a long while.

I gave him my number and he texted on Sunday asking when I was free. So I said Wednesday evening and I asked if he could come to my area. He said sure. So at 11pm Tuesday night I gave him the address of this place nearby. I don't get a reply back till Wednesday at 1pm saying if we could meet in another area, closer to downtown. So I say sure but it would have to be the next day. I live in a boring part of town, and it does take over 80 minutes from where he lives to my area by bus. By car it's like 15-20 minutes though.

So today I get ready but I'm running late and I send him a text at 5:50pm asking if we could meet at 7:30 rather than 7:00pm. He doesn't reply, so I get sort of pissy and send a message at 6:20pm saying, "okay, I'll take that's a negative." I go back to wearing my home clothes and decide not to take the train since I don't know if he is flaking or not. Finally I get a message at 6:30pm saying, "that's fine, I'll head back home, want to meet at 16th and mission station and grab some coffee then." This is where he lives and is a real pain in the *** to get to from my area. So I didn't meet him and I'm starting to think that he is flaky.

I take a long time to respond to text messages too but not when the timing is critical. I just get the feeling that this guy is jerking me around or maybe I am just paranoid about being flaked on. Anyways from now on I'm only agreeing to dates if the guy calls me. This text message crap is too annoying.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

komorikun said:


> So today I get ready but I'm running late and I send him a text at 5:50pm asking if we could meet at 7:30 rather than 7:00pm. He doesn't reply, so I get sort of pissy and send a message at 6:20pm saying, "okay, I'll take that's a negative." I go back to wearing my home clothes and decide not to take the train since I don't know if he is flaking or not. Finally I get a message at 6:30pm saying, "that's fine, I'll head back home, want to meet at 16th and mission station and grab some coffee then." This is where he lives and is a real pain in the *** to get to from my area. So I didn't meet him and I'm starting to think that he is flaky.


Maybe he keeps his phone on silent or vibrate (when I had one myself, I always had it on silent). Maybe he was in a noisy area, didn't hear it.. Maybe he didn't have it with him at the time. And that was a lot of rescheduling and texting back and forth.. If you're into this guy, I would suggest giving it another shot.

I get your annoyance though - I think I'd have pretty much the same reaction as you had, because I'm like that. Unfortunately, I find, most people are very laid back about this sort of stuff... If you were to repeat these grievances to him, I bet he'd be totally dumbfounded ("what's the big deal, dude?").


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> Maybe he keeps his phone on silent or vibrate (when I had one myself, I always had it on silent). Maybe he was in a noisy area, didn't hear it.. Maybe he didn't have it with him at the time. And that was a lot of rescheduling and texting back and forth.. If you're into this guy, I would suggest giving it another shot.
> 
> I get your annoyance though - I think I'd have pretty much the same reaction as you had, because I'm like that. Unfortunately, I find, most people are very laid back about this sort of stuff... If you were to repeat these grievances to him, I bet he'd be totally dumbfounded ("what's the big deal, dude?").


I don't even know if I'm into this guy or not yet. It's just a lot of work getting ready for a date but lots of these online guys just want to meet for coffee. And almost none will call me. It's always text messages, which makes me nervous cause I fear flaking and I have no idea what to expect.

Even though I get nervous talking on the phone with a stranger it helps to make me less nervous before the actual date. But I feel kind of weird telling them to call rather than text. Of course I should be the one calling them since I'm the one that doesn't like texting but I'm too much of a p***y.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Its possible he is flaky, or that he just doesn't check his phone often, I do not. At work I don't check it or when I sleep (since its on silent). Or maybe his memory is just awful and the first time he didnt reply until the next day was because he checked it while busy, then forgot about the message. I do that all the time. I mean the second message only took 10 minutes to reply lol that is fast...

You should probably just call them in the first place... even if you are a *****, just do it. It makes things much more concrete. You are going to talk anyway in person, so its no different.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Sounds like there may have been some flakiness on both sides. I don't get why he just came up with the idea to meet at the station super-close to him. What did he say when you told him you weren't going to meet him at the 16th and Mission station?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

He should be able to go where your originally askd to go.

He is being a little flakey if u ask me.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Whir said:


> He should be able to go where your originally askd to go.
> 
> He is being a little flakey if u ask me.


Lol she is the one who cancelled on him!

Christ... they were both flaky. Doesn't matter if you cancel for a legit reason, flaking is flaking.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

my general rule is that if things are already complicated/annoying and you're not even a month into the relationship (let alone not even a date in) it's probably a waste of time.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

If he's shy/introverted then he could just be super nervous or scared. So far he hasn't really done anything flaky per se. Like Just Lurking said, he may not have seen the text. Personally I think it's better to call in situations where time is an issue, just b/c it's so easy for texts to go unnoticed, and you're never 100% sure if the person got it. 

I don't see any signs that he's just messing with you, so if you're still interested then I say give him another chance.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

It sounds like he probably didn't see the text (30 minutes isn't a long time) and then you cancelled on him when he'd already gone to meet you. There's nothing flaky, but maybe if you're already wondering whether to bother you don't like him enough in the first place :/


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

srschirm said:


> Sounds like there may have been some flakiness on both sides. I don't get why he just came up with the idea to meet at the station super-close to him. What did he say when you told him you weren't going to meet him at the 16th and Mission station?


I said, "why didn't you respond to my text earlier? The M line doesn't go to the mission."

He said, "are you on the M line now? I'm flexible, just figured I would head home." "i'm terribly sorry. I did not want to inconvenience you.."

I said, "No, I'm at home. Don't worry about it. I just thought that you weren't going to show up since you weren't responding."

He said, "Oh no, I try to be on time.  If you're up for something come to the mission, or we could meet another time." "I really would like to meet you soon."

Anyways, I'm too annoyed with him to try again. He's already showed that he is too lazy to come to my area. So blah.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

I want to strangle this guy. Our damn generation with their text messaging. For situations like that, i prefer to use the phone. It's easy to not notice a text if you are not on your phone. Id kill for the opportunity to sleep with an attractive 35 year old woman. lol. I had an offer from an 41 year old unattractive, married mother of 3. I didn't take the offer. I want an actual MILF/good looking cougar. (shameless side note: if there are any good looking older women near Toronto on here that want to date or hook up with a cute 26 year old, check out my profile and pm me. lol)


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

phoenixwright said:


> I want to strangle this guy. Our damn generation with their text messaging. For situations like that, i prefer to use the phone. It's easy to not notice a text if you are not on your phone. Id kill for the opportunity to sleep with an attractive 35 year old woman. lol.


He doesn't know I'm 35. I lied on my profile. It says 31. I'd probably tell him on the date. I'm trying to aim for guys 28-to my age or so. 26 is a little young cause most guys don't want to settle down at that age. It's a good age for casual stuff though. I wouldn't bother having casual sex with a guy my age.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

komorikun said:


> He doesn't know I'm 35. I lied on my profile. It says 31. I'd probably tell him on the date. I'm trying to aim for guys 28-to my age or so. 26 is a little young cause most guys don't want to settle down at that age. It's a good age for casual stuff though. I wouldn't bother having casual sex with a guy my age.


I hate to say it but pretending to be 31 might be a smart move. I had my eye on a woman in a meetup group that was in the 31-32 range. And I would have considered a relationship if she was interested in me and wanted things to go in that direction. 35 might be pushing it for me for a relationship. Though I'd still give it a shot. lol. Lots of 35 year olds have aged quite well! You never know when that cute 22 year old girl will let herself go and be over-the-hill at 25. While a 35 year old could continue to look sexy past her 50s.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

and here woot comes right on time


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)

I thought flaking was a female thing?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Well I can be slow texting sometimes.....but if he knew you guys were planning to meet up and stuff you'd think he'd have been more enthusiastic to answer quicker. 
If he keeps up with the slow responses though then you'll know for sure. 
Plus has anyone noticed how lazy guys are now a days? They always want the girl to come to THEM...20-30 years ago it was always the other way around. What the **** happened to men? Or should we call them little boys. Want to sit around and play video games and expect the woman to come running to them every time they ask. **** that ****. 
And no, before anyone *****es and gripes, I'm not saying all ****ing men do that. I know some will drive and **** and they don't all do that but I'm saying that A LOT do. But things have definitely changed, and I can't even count how many lazy *** guys without cars have wanted ME to come running to them, and I flat out refuse to do that anymore, I don't care if I never have another relationship or ever even see or touch another man again if this is the way it has to be.
Lazy guys can kiss my fat ***. 
Sorry for that but, I had to complain. There's one guy who's always begging me to come see him and I don't give a **** about him and you'd think he'd take the hint when. I never reply to his messages  I guess I'm gonna have to be blunt and just say it... "when you grow balls and get a car then you can talk to me"


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

A lot of people here don't have cars. I don't have one either but still this guy could have taken the bus to my area. What I'm most annoyed about is that he agreed to come to my area but on the day of the date said he wanted to meet downtown. I can't deal with flippy-floppy, lazy, flaky guys. I know where I live is boring but who cares if we are just going for coffee or maybe a beer.

What is this crap about, "I really want to meet you but I'm too lazy to go very far."


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

komorikun said:


> He doesn't know I'm 35. I lied on my profile. It says 31. I'd probably tell him on the date. I'm trying to aim for guys 28-to my age or so. 26 is a little young cause most guys don't want to settle down at that age. It's a good age for casual stuff though. I wouldn't bother having casual sex with a guy my age.


 This is one of the problems with internet dating. Maybe his profile has lies in it too. Many guys lie about their height. Maybe he's only 5 feet and doesn't want to meet right away because he knows it will be over as soon as you see him. Or maybe he somehow figured out that you lied on the profile. I lied about my age by a year once and when the woman I was e-mailing found out she dropped me like a hot potato.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

komorikun said:


> What is this crap about, "I really want to meet you but I'm too lazy to go very far."


Yeah that's what I wanna know too. Cause most of the males I encounter are the same way. Even though you guys use buses mainly there, it's still ****ty when the guy wants you to come to him every single time. It gets old.

Plus most don't live near me and even if they do have a vehicle they pull the "well I don't know where you live, ive never heard of the town but i live in a big town so you can come here" bs... Everyone has gps or smart phones now(pretty much) so its just stupid.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

scarpia said:


> This is one of the problems with internet dating. Maybe his profile has lies in it too. Many guys lie about their height. Maybe he's only 5 feet and doesn't want to meet right away because he knows it will be over as soon as you see him. Or maybe he somehow figured out that you lied on the profile. I lied about my age by a year once and when the woman I was e-mailing found out she dropped me like a hot potato.


Could be. Anything is possible. Usually people only fudge a little bit. Men add 1-2 inches to their height. Women subtract 1-5 years. Both add 10-20,000 to their income.

http://blog.okcupid.com/index.php/the-biggest-lies-in-online-dating/


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I find that women lie about weight more than anything. That's why guys often want full body pics. 

In any case if this guy is annoying you then you are not likely to be in a good mood if you ever do meet him. He has given you a bad first impression - and those are hard to overcome. Don't you have other fish on the hook?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

komorikun said:


> Could be. Anything is possible. Usually people only fudge a little bit. Men add 1-2 inches to their height. Women subtract 1-5 years. Both add 10-20,000 to their income.
> 
> http://blog.okcupid.com/index.php/the-biggest-lies-in-online-dating/


I don't lie about my income. I don't want guys thinking I'm rich....they use me enough as it is now, thinking I'm poor(because I pretty much am just that-poor). I don't lie about my age either but on Facebook or sites where I don't put my age or birth year people often assume I'm younger.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

scarpia said:


> I find that women lie about weight more than anything. That's why guys often want full body pics.
> 
> In any case if this guy is annoying you then you are not likely to be in a good mood if you ever do meet him. He has given you a bad first impression - and those are hard to overcome. Don't you have other fish on the hook?


Men lie about weight too! I once met a fat guy....he had used pics from when he was skinny  When he showed up I was like, who the **** is that? :no then realized it was the same guy, just fat.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

BKrakow said:


> my general rule is that if things are already complicated/annoying and you're not even a month into the relationship (let alone not even a date in) it's probably a waste of time.


+1

From what he said, it's hard to tell whether he _meant_ to flake or not, but the whole thing would have annoyed the crap out of me.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

It could be that he keeps his phone on silent mode. Regardless, I agree that the whole texting thing is annoying, especially when you'd like to meet him and he doesn't seem to be making an effort (by not being more attentive).

I say text him asking him if you can call to set up something. But I don't see any reason to believe that he's jerking you around. You wrote he describes himself as introverted/shy, so maybe he's nervous about meeting you...



scarpia said:


> I find that women lie about weight more than anything. That's why guys often want full body pics.
> 
> In any case if this guy is annoying you then you are not likely to be in a good mood if you ever do meet him. He has given you a bad first impression - and those are hard to overcome. Don't you have other fish on the hook?


Weight looks different on different people, so it's not necessarily that "women" are lying, but that people have a skewed idea of what X or Y weight looks like.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Shauna The Dead said:


> Well I can be slow texting sometimes.....but if he knew you guys were planning to meet up and stuff you'd think he'd have been more enthusiastic to answer quicker.
> If he keeps up with the slow responses though then you'll know for sure.
> Plus has anyone noticed how lazy guys are now a days? They always want the girl to come to THEM...20-30 years ago it was always the other way around. What the **** happened to men? Or should we call them little boys. Want to sit around and play video games and expect the woman to come running to them every time they ask. **** that ****.
> And no, before anyone *****es and gripes, I'm not saying all ****ing men do that. I know some will drive and **** and they don't all do that but I'm saying that A LOT do. But things have definitely changed, and I can't even count how many lazy *** guys without cars have wanted ME to come running to them, and I flat out refuse to do that anymore, I don't care if I never have another relationship or ever even see or touch another man again if this is the way it has to be.
> ...


I can definitely emphasize with you on being irritated when only the one party is making any effort. (I've been there myself) But at the same time though, you make the point about men being in your opinion lazy nowadays - well that ladies and gents is the concept of gender 'equality' in action; it brings both advantages and downsides. The latter not always taken into account when people make a big fuss about it.

@komorikun
I can't quite put my finger on it, but I find your posts incredibly refreshing lol.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Anyways, I'm too annoyed with him to try again. He's already showed that he is too lazy to come to my area. So blah.


Criticising him on something you did too... brilliant


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Sounds like you guys are perfect for each other.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Nada said:


> Sounds like you guys are perfect for each other.


:clap I love ironic humour, especially when the person in question saying such things doesn't even realise they are doing it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Durzo said:


> Criticising him on something you did too... brilliant


Yep. I'm not interested enough to go to his area. On the second date maybe but not the first. Guys who don't put in effort usually means they have lots of other options. I'm looking for someone who has less options.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Yep. I'm not interested enough to go to his area. On the second date maybe but not the first. Guys who don't put in effort usually means they have lots of other options. I'm looking for someone who has less options.


Yeah its fair enough  I wasn't having a go in any way, you just made me laugh. After all it is the first date lol if someone makes me laugh I usually like to tell them if its online, since they don't know they did like in person where they would just hear me laugh.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Yep. I'm not interested enough to go to his area. On the second date maybe but not the first. Guys who don't put in effort usually means they have lots of other options. I'm looking for someone who has less options.


People with less options tend to have undesirable traits. Maybe your headline could be "I like midgets with unibrows and body order."

Sorry - I don't have much faith in internet dating.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

komorikun said:


> Yep. I'm not interested enough to go to his area. On the second date maybe but not the first. Guys who don't put in effort usually means they have lots of other options. I'm looking for someone who has less options.


Maybe he is thinking the same about you.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

scarpia said:


> People with less options tend to have undesirable traits. Maybe your headline could be "I like midgets with unibrows and body order."
> 
> Sorry - I don't have much faith in internet dating.


I was more hoping for someone shy and not good at talking to women or actually yeah, a bit on the short side 5'6-5'8 maybe. If anything I'd prefer someone that is 5'10 over someone who is 6' anyways. I notice that the white guys that are 6' plus and not too dumb often have the little red or yellow dot on their profile meaning "replies selectively." So I might also focus on Latinos more than white guys.



srschirm said:


> Maybe he is thinking the same about you.


Well, then it won't work, will it? I got a text from him Friday night, "i like pie." What the hell does that mean?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Lol wow...no comment. That just makes me laugh.

On a related note, a girl on pof just told me I sent her the most genuine message she ever received.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

This situation is a by-product of the cellphone generation - no-one wants to make a set appointment in advance and keep it any more, because everyone has a cellphone. The outcome though is a lot of confusion and missed opportunities.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

what does flakey mean ?!


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Well, then it won't work, will it? I got a text from him Friday night, "i like pie." What the hell does that mean?


Here's some possibilities:


It may mean that he is immature. Or, at least, too immature for you.

While not necessarily eating, or even liking pie that much, it may mean that he wanted to talk to you, but did not know what to say. Hence, "i like pie." Maybe he thought you were aware of the phrase, and so he used it.

He was drunk.

Here's some more: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=I like pie


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

flakey 

adj.,to be unreliable, and/or absent-minded, flighty, fickle. Generally unresponsible.


I can't stand people like that.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Well, I have "dated" a reasonable number of people I met online and if I was interested, I always made it a point to keep my appointments. It's hard for me to imagine having the intent to meet someone I'm interested in and not making it happen. Even though I'm pretty shy, I managed to show up and just make myself do it. 

It's hard to guess what's up with this guy. Maybe ask him to call you and see what happens. 

I have no idea what "I like pie" means. Maybe he likes cunnilingus? I don't know. That's what it would mean if I said it but there are so many goofy sayings going around these days.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

PickleNose said:


> Well, I have "dated" a reasonable number of people I met online and if I was interested, I always made it a point to keep my appointments. It's hard for me to imagine having the intent to meet someone I'm interested in and not making it happen. Even though I'm pretty shy, I managed to show up and just make myself do it.
> 
> It's hard to guess what's up with this guy. Maybe ask him to call you and see what happens.
> 
> I have no idea what "I like pie" means. Maybe he likes cunnilingus? I don't know. That's what it would mean if I said it but there are so many goofy sayings going around these days.


Yeah I mean I'm shy, but there are things you just have to do in life.

And yeah, that's what I thought he meant too, lol.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Not everything is about cunnilingus or fellatio guys. I like pie is often a phrase used to show how childish the user is. Or a conversation starter in an awkward moment of meeting someone for the first time.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

scarpia said:


> Not everything is about cunnilingus or fellatio guys. I like pie is often a phrase used to show how childish the user is. Or a conversation starter in an awkward moment of meeting someone for the first time.


I have never heard of that.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

srschirm said:


> I have never heard of that.


Can be this too:
"Phrase used to politely decline to engage in discussion, with the implication that the original speaker is deliberately trying to upset you and/or posting flamebait."

But that did not fit in the context of the discussion the OP was having.

Check out this stuff in the urban dictionary:
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=I+like+pie


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

BKrakow said:


> my general rule is that if things are already complicated/annoying and you're not even a month into the relationship (let alone not even a date in) it's probably a waste of time.


Seems like a good rule of thumb.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Why does he have to come to your area or you to his. Why can't you meet halfway? 
Isn't every relationship about compromise?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

There are some scary ones on these sites. I got one message:



> I like that you use the word sociobiology, not "evolutionary biology". I thought it
> had been run out of the academy by the, you know, religiously tolerant free-speech set. LOL


The guy was cute but I thought he might be a bit off his rocker, so I didn't answer. Then 2 days later, I get this:



> Don't be a b-tch. You're too classy.


He deleted his profile soon after...


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

SAgirl said:


> Why does he have to come to your area or you to his. Why can't you meet halfway?
> Isn't every relationship about compromise?


Well, it's not a relationship yet. I prefer if the guy puts in more effort in the beginning.

Anyways, I'm starting to feel a little funny about lying about my age. I think from now on I will tell them in a message before setting up the date and exchanging numbers. Maybe 4 years is too big of a lie. Might set it to just 3 years younger. I did put it in my profile before but then I got a couple annoying messages from busybodies saying, "you shouldn't be embarrassed about your age, blah blah blah."

And I need more pics. I don't have any photos of the whole bod. Have to find someone to take the pics. Too bad I don't feel comfortable asking my roommate.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Well, it's not a relationship yet. I prefer if the guy puts in more effort in the beginning.
> 
> Anyways, I'm starting to feel a little funny about lying about my age. I think from now on I will tell them in a message before setting up the date and exchanging numbers. Maybe 4 years is too big of a lie. Might set it to just 3 years younger. I did put it in my profile before but then I got a couple annoying messages from busybodies saying, "you shouldn't be embarrassed about your age, blah blah blah."
> 
> And I need more pics. I don't have any photos of the whole bod. Have to find someone to take the pics. Too bad I don't feel comfortable asking my roommate.


Haha thanks for more laughs !


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Well, it's not a relationship yet. I prefer if the guy puts in more effort in the beginning.
> 
> Anyways, I'm starting to feel a little funny about lying about my age. I think from now on I will tell them in a message before setting up the date and exchanging numbers. Maybe 4 years is too big of a lie. Might set it to just 3 years younger. I did put it in my profile before but then I got a couple annoying messages from busybodies saying, "you shouldn't be embarrassed about your age, blah blah blah."
> 
> And I need more pics. I don't have any photos of the whole bod. Have to find someone to take the pics. Too bad I don't feel comfortable asking my roommate.


 I don't think it matters how much you lie about your age - a lie is a lie to some people. I only lied by 2 years - so I would still be 39. But the woman I was e-mailing had 39 as the top age she would date. When she found out I was above that age she deep sixed me.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

It's hard to say, but it sounds like he has something more important going on. Work, school, hobbies, ect... It could be anything. If he's really into you and wants to get together, he will make more of an effort to keep in touch. Since you don't know what exactly is going on, perhaps you could keep this option open...but in the mean time, look for other guys to meet up with.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

komorikun said:


> He doesn't know I'm 35. I lied on my profile. It says 31. I'd probably tell him on the date. I'm trying to aim for guys 28-to my age or so. 26 is a little young cause most guys don't want to settle down at that age. It's a good age for casual stuff though. I wouldn't bother having casual sex with a guy my age.


I don't even care how this sounds but, I officially think you are pretty cool. I like your honesty about dating and casual sex.

As far as meeting the guy goes, how hard is it to meet someone in SF? Isn't it a relatively small city? I remember walking quite a distance without much difficulty. I guess it's different from a one-time, week long visitor's perspective, though. I'm more just curious and not critical here.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Do you guys think it's trashy to put up pics taken using a mirror?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Do you guys think it's trashy to put up pics taken using a mirror?


No. As long as it's a clean mirror. I never clean mine because I look better in a dirty mirror.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

scarpia said:


> Can be this too:
> "Phrase used to politely decline to engage in discussion, with the implication that the original speaker is deliberately trying to upset you and/or posting flamebait."
> 
> But that did not fit in the context of the discussion the OP was having.
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I don't see anything trashy about taking pictures in a mirror. It's better with the flash off though, haha.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't take mirror pics. But I don't care at all if a girl takes mirror pics. So as long as I want to f- her, I don't care. lol. Men are very simple. They are not crazy like women. At the gay pride parade, I got hit on by a bi guy. Sadly women are not so direct and they are extremely picky compared to guys. It's a shame that I'm bi-curious at best. I am helplessly attracted to women and don't have little interest in guys. So I'm screwed. lol. (I've never done anything with a guy. And I'm afraid to because men who have sex with men are at high risk for HIV/AIDS and other STDs. Even something like a kiss or oral sex would put me at risk with a high-risk individual. Plus I much prefer an attractive woman over an attractive guy so I see no point in taking the risk. But admittedly I prefer a cute guy over a woman I'm not attracted to.)


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Do you guys think it's trashy to put up pics taken using a mirror?


 Honestly, it looks a little tacky but it's so widespread you can probably get away with it without people thinking much of it.

If your camera has a timer, you can probably (with some effort) end up taking more natural looking pictures by sitting the camera on something at the right height, triggering the timer and quickly getting to the spot you want to be in.

If your camera doesn't have a timer, you can probably get one that does at Wal-Mart for around $60. Mine has a remote control but it was $400 10 years ago so I don't know.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

PickleNose said:


> Honestly, it looks a little tacky but it's so widespread you can probably get away with it without people thinking much of it.
> 
> If your camera has a timer, you can probably (with some effort) end up taking more natural looking pictures by sitting the camera on something at the right height, triggering the timer and quickly getting to the spot you want to be in.
> 
> If your camera doesn't have a timer, you can probably get one that does at Wal-Mart for around $60. Mine has a remote control but it was $400 10 years ago so I don't know.


It does have a timer but it's too difficult to get a good pic that way. I'd have to take a 1000 pics to get one decent one. I'm not exactly photogenic.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

komorikun said:


> It does have a timer but it's too difficult to get a good pic that way. I'd have to take a 1000 pics to get one decent one. I'm not exactly photogenic.


 I know it isn't easy but it can be done. Digital cameras actually take pretty bad pictures. It's really hit or miss even when you have full control. Most people will know you probably look better in real life. It's a PITA but something you might have to do if you want to improve your odds.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

komorikun said:


> Do you guys think it's trashy to put up pics taken using a mirror?


Oh, man, I can't stand those pictures most of the time. I guess it may depend on who is doing it, though.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

BeNice said:


> Oh, man, I can't stand those pictures most of the time. I guess it may depend on who is doing it, though.


I don't like those pictures either. For some reason, they instantly put me off.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

BeNice said:


> Oh, man, I can't stand those pictures most of the time. I guess it may depend on who is doing it, though.


I used the mirror in my room, not the bathroom. If that makes any difference. It's hard to find someone to take pics. I don't exactly want to take pics of me in my normal school clothes.


----------

